# da spararsi nei coglioni



## macforever

Nel rendicontare ad un mio amico un viaggio appena concluso, gli riferisco di aver vissuto per circa dieci giorni in un villaggio del nord Europa_. _Lui mi risponde:_ "Va bene per due o tre giorni, mai poi c'è da spararsi nei coglioni dalla noia"._
Provo a tradurre la sua frase:_ "It's OK for the first two or three days but then ... it sucks as it's such a boring place"._
Non mi convince quel "it sucks" perché mi sembra non restituisca l'esatta forza umoristica di quanto lui dice.



> *NON aggiungere post a thread che non riguardano la stessa espressione
> Usare il warning*


----------



## rrose17

You're right "it sucks" sounds off, or like a teenager maybe. A few suggestions from kind of neutral to stronger
_It's ok for the first two or three days but then it gets really boring.
It's ok for the first two or three days but then it'll bore the pants off of you. _(not BE!)
_It's ok for the first two or three days but then you'll be climbing the walls, (it's so boring.)
It's ok for the first two or three days but then you want to shoot yourself in the head, (it's so boring.) _


----------



## You little ripper!

macforever said:


> Nel rendicontare ad un mio amico un viaggio appena concluso, gli riferisco di aver vissuto per circa dieci giorni in un villaggio del nord Europa_. _Lui mi risponde:_ "Va bene per due o tre giorni, mai poi c'è da spararsi nei coglioni dalla noia".
> Provo a tradurre la sua frase: "It's OK the first two or three days but then ... it sucks as it's such a boring place"._
> Non mi convince quel "it sucks" perché mi sembra non restituisca l'esatta forza umoristica di quanto lui dice.


”It might be okay for a couple of days, but anything more than that and the urge to hang yourself from the boredom would be pretty overwhelming, wouldn’t it?” might be be an option, albeit a less literal translation.


----------



## macforever

Awesome.
Thank you Rrose17 and You little ripper!


----------



## OleMorris

You little ripper! said:


> ”It might be okay for a couple of days, but anything more than that and the urge to hang yourself from the boredom would be pretty overwhelming, wouldn’t it?” might be be an option, albeit a less literal translation.



Shouldn't it be "from boredom" without "the"?

BTW I'm always doubtful as to how to translate "per" or "dal/dalla" in such expressions as "per/dalla vergogna", "dalla noia", "dal dolore". For instance, sometimes I see "out of + noun" and I've never understood to what extent that is formal/correct. But I don't want to go off-topic...  I think "out of boredom" sounds OK though.


----------



## rrose17

Both are correct with a slightly different meaning. ..._from boredom_ is probably the more common phrase and refers to boredom in general, _...from the boredom_ means the boredom that you'll experience in that particular place.
In the other examples you've listed I think "from" is probably the way to go. You can die _from_ boredom not _out of_ boredom. But you'd say _out of boredom I started hanging out on wordreference a lot more. _


----------



## OleMorris

I see! Thank you so much for answering me and going slightly off topic with me


----------



## london calling

Another option: _...bored to tears._


----------



## giginho

Ok, guys, my two cents:

It might be okay for a couple of days, but anything more than that would bore your bollocks off.

Does this make sense???


----------



## tsoapm

I think these extremely annoying situations are generally said, in English, to inspire you to chew/bite off a body part, like an arm or a leg.


----------



## Tegs

giginho said:


> It might be okay for a couple of days, but anything more than that would bore your bollocks off.
> 
> Does this make sense???



This sounds closer to the original, but in Ireland it would be phrased slightly differently:

It might be ok for a couple of days, but any longer and it’d bore the  bollocks off ye.

Sure, it’s rude, but so’s the original, and it would be ok to say this among friends.


----------



## giginho

Thank you Tegs!


----------



## tsoapm

@Tegs ’ suggestion is a good one. Just change the ‘ye’ to ‘you’ and I think it would work in straight BE too.


----------



## Olaszinhok

I have to say that the original is utterly rude!  *Palle* would certaintly sound less coarse.


----------



## Tegs

That's interesting, I thought those words were both equally course. I feel like _bollocks_ is ok here in English, not too horrendously rude, although only to be used among good friends of course. _Bore the  crap out of you_ would be a bit less rude, but still rude.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Tegs said:


> Bore the  crap out of you



I'd personally go with "bore the  *shit *out of you" if I were to translate the OP's sentence.


----------



## tsoapm

Olaszinhok said:


> coarse


This is the right spelling by the way.


----------



## Tegs

Gaak, thanks! Embarrassing mistake there.


----------



## rrose17

One more point in this fascinating discussion  bollocks, of course, means nothing over here.


----------



## OleMorris

rrose17 said:


> One more point in this fascinating discussion  bollocks, of course, means nothing over here.



Haha, exactly, thought so! I think 'bollocks' doesn't exist at all in American/Canadian English.


----------



## giginho

OleMorris said:


> I think 'bollocks' doesn't exist at all in American/Canadian English.



Oh, really? I thought that after 28.10.1977 everybody in the world was aware of "bollocks"....but, anyway, never mind (the bollocks)!


----------



## tittiugo

Olaszinhok said:


> I have to say that the original is utterly rude!  *Palle* would certaintly sound less coarse.



Anche "MARONI" potrebbe andare?


----------



## theartichoke

TheCrociato91 said:


> I'd personally go with "bore the  *shit *out of you" if I were to translate the OP's sentence.



It would most likely be "bore the _living  shit _out of you" in my idiom. And I suspect many, if not most AE speakers have had enough exposure to BE to know what bollocks are, and to find the term hilarious. Or perhaps I just speak for myself?


----------



## Tegs

I was completely unaware of the fact that bollocks are not a thing in the US. The term, I hasten to add.  Are they nuts to you? _Living shit _is understandable over here, so that might be one that works everywhere.


----------



## OleMorris

theartichoke said:


> It would most likely be "bore the _living  shit _out of you" in my idiom. And I suspect many, if not most AE speakers have had enough exposure to BE to know what bollocks are, and to find the term hilarious. Or perhaps I just speak for myself?



I'm not a native, but I find it kind of funny too, although, personally speaking, I often find the BE equivalent sort of milder/less strong than the AE term. I mean, I still can't think of 'bloody' as something minimally threatening.


----------



## theartichoke

Tegs said:


> I was completely unaware of the fact that bollocks are not a thing in the US. The term, I hasten to add.  Are they nuts to you? _Living shit _is understandable over here, so that might be one that works everywhere.



The most usual term is simply "balls"; "nuts" is a little less common and a little more jocular. And I honestly have no idea whether those two terms require the . They're slang, but I don't think of them as offensive, perhaps because they're not (or rarely?) used as expletives. "Oh, nuts!" can be, but it's a very mild imprecation, and might refer to actual nuts, for all I know.


----------



## Olaszinhok

tittiugo said:


> Anche "MARONI" potrebbe andare?



Maroni è settentrionale, a me non suona volgare, anche perché non lo uso e non lo sento usare dalle mie parti. Mi fa simpatia. 



Tegs said:


> I thought those words were both equally course



Both coglioni and palle  are rude, but I find the latter to be milder or less strong.



tsoapm said:


> This is the right spelling by the way



Thank you. You live in a beautiful region by the way. 
*

*


----------



## OleMorris

I agree. "Coglioni" sounds a bit more rude than "palle", while "maroni" is mostly used in the North, so if you're from Central Italy, you won't find it particularly coarse. It might be different in Northern Italy though. But if you want to be superclassy, you can say 'zebedei'


----------



## tittiugo

what about "GINGILLI" or "GIOIELLI"?


----------



## giginho

Stiamo andando fuori tema, temo..... però se usi "Gioielli" devi aggiungere anche "di famiglia" se vuoi essere preciso e completo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giginho said:


> Stiamo andando fuori tema, temo..... però se usi "Gioielli" devi aggiungere anche "di famiglia" se vuoi essere preciso e completo!


Esatto. Non trasformiamo questa discussione in un elenco di termini volgari in italiano.


----------



## macforever

You little ripper! said:


> ”It might be okay for a couple of days, but anything more than that and the urge to hang yourself from the boredom would be pretty overwhelming, wouldn’t it?” might be be an option, albeit a less literal translation.


Si può dire:_ It's OK for the first two or three days but then you'll hang yourself by your  balls_"...?
Qui non ci si spara, si preferisce l'impiccagione, ma siamo sempre in tema.


----------



## Tegs

macforever said:


> Si può dire:_ It's OK for the first two or three days but then you'll hang yourself by your  balls_"...?



For me, this sounds really awful, I think because it gives you a much uglier mental picture. It is the difference between you doing something to yourself, like committing suicide/ hanging yourself by your balls (who would do that?????) versus something just happening to you, involuntarily, _boring the balls of you / boring you to death. 
_
If you say "it will bore you to death/ it will bore the balls/bollocks off you" those sorts of phrases are much nicer than "it will bore you to the point of hanging yourself/ committing suicide/ hanging yourself by the balls". All of those sound far too strong.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Tegs said:


> For me, this sounds really awful


So does the sentence in the thread title


----------



## OleMorris

I beg to differ. Shooting yourself in your balls is slightly less terrifying than hanging yourself by your bollocks


----------



## macforever

OleMorris said:


> I beg to differ. Shooting yourself in your balls is slightly less terrifying than hanging yourself by your bollocks


Guys, don't try this at home!


----------



## Tegs

Hahaha! You probably shouldn’t try to bore the shit out of yourself at home either, but we digress


----------

